# Cheap UGGs in Brisbane



## whiskychen

Hi everyone,
I just moved in Brisbane two weeks ago. Many of my friends who are not in OZ want me to buy UGGs for them. But I think the price in souvenir shops in Brisbane City is a little higher than my expectation. Where can I find cheap UGGs in Brisbane? Wholesale store is better, cause I really have many friends want to buy authentic UGGs.
Thank you guys;-)


----------



## Asabi

Maybe try the DFO. There are two (that I know of) in the Brisbane area. The DFO is an outlet mall and they usually have cheaper brands. Barring that, UGGS can be purchased just about anywhere globally. I would think they'd be more expensive in Australian due to its higher cost of living. 

Good luck!!


----------

